# Rosey's photoshoot :)



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish I had taken these earlier, so I could've put them in the Doggie of the Month for Nov since Rosey is a senior. But alas, I never had time.

But here they are anyway! Rosey got a new satin lined martingale, with a matching leash, and a new ID tag as well!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh where did you get that collar and tag! She has the sweetest face, I love her eyes!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! She is precious.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She is beautiful! It is a shame that you didn't compete in the contest, these are amazing photos 

Love the new collar and tag!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures, Rosey looks like a real sweetheart.
What did you get the tag made?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Rosey is very beautiful and those pictures are wonderful! Her eyes in that third picture kind of make me melt. I also love that tag.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 



Kat said:


> Oh my gosh where did you get that collar and tag! She has the sweetest face, I love her eyes!


The collar is from Collar Mania, the tag is from The Copper Poppy


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They're gorgeous pics! Maybe one of the pics will work in another month's category!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it. The colors of Rosie, the collar, and the leaves are all matching!!
Isn't one of the categories fall colors/season. I know it's not till next year; but I think you've got your picture!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

She's a sweetie and would so vote for her!


----------

